# SUGAR SUGAR SUGAR posts !



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

Please have a look what you are posting.   Mad ?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 30, 2017)

???? Huh.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> ???? Huh.


A great deal of folk are posting a huge amount of posts about things that are not healthy for Diabetics.  Am I the only person to notice.  Have a look at the posts ?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got a good recipe for cardboard?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 30, 2017)

I really think you need to explain, Hobie.  What posts?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I really think you need to explain, Hobie.  What posts?


If you go back in the History of posts there are a lot of foodstuff I would not touch with a barge pole.  Eat healthy if you can !


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2017)

Well there are many foodstuffs a lot of people wouldn't touch with a bargepole - even non-carb things Hobie - offal for starters, that an AWFUL lot of folk say they hate but have probably not even tried, but there again a lot have and simply don't like - the same with quite a lot of fishy things - which I know you particularly relish - I couldn't eat.  And I have tried, cos it looks and smells delicious, so why wouldn't I?  Quite  lot is just too damn FISHY!

But I don't rant about it - cos we are ALL different - so we ALL need to be TOLERANT - don't we?

Plus of course on a diabetes forum catering for ALL - not everyone low carbs, and absolutely not everyone needs to, not have they all been brought up eating 'proper' food made from raw ingredients or later done it themselves.  Two of my own grandchildren, aged approx. 7 and 5 - were mystified when their dad, er, 'scrumped' a potato plant growing at the very edge of a field they were walking the dogs down the edge of one evening, whilst camping nearby.  Everyone knows that spuds don't GROW - they OBVIOUSLY come neatly prepacked in polythene bags, in Sainsbury's etc!

Yet mum is a chef, and cooks everything from scratch with the best ingredients she can find available, near where they live.  So they haven't been brought up being fed crap at home - whilst still getting occasional visits to McDs or Subway, pubs or mega upmarket French restaurants and bistros whilst on holiday.

They know better now of course - but they'd still rather ring Domino's and order a pizza delivery, which they both are happy to spend their wages on, than walk in the kitchen and either get one out of the freezer and shove it in the oven - or cook something else, which they are both entirely capable of.

I don't know why either  Hobie - but that's just how the vast majority of younger people seem to have decided to behave!  No I'm not adapting my diet either - but I do know we have to try and appeal to the modern tastebuds - by finding suggestions of modern seeming stuff with cunningly incorporated lower carb ingredients, or they really are what John Laurie used to tell us !  (All Doomed, in case anyone doesn't know LOL)


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 31, 2017)

Well said! I love salmon but have seen at least one post here from someone who hates it; some people love calamari (squid), but I find it to be like chewing pencil erasers.  Maybe if it were crispy fried...

And if my carer were ever to lament to me about being forbidden pork (he's a Moslem, and a very kind and professional one), I would tell him that he's not missing anything; chicken tastes very similar (possibly the same, depending on preparation, sauces etc.), and I find it more tender.

We're all different.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 31, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for cardboard?


Ever tried Doritos?  Especially the Pizza ones they sold about 15 years ago; dip them in garlic sauce, and they tasted just like garlic-flavoured cardboard.


----------



## john pardo (Jan 31, 2017)

Hobie can you link to an example.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 31, 2017)

Well hobie, here's the thing, neither you, nor I or anyone else has any right to tell other people what to eat.  People post about food they like and want help to bolus for or want to know if it's wise to eat those things, if everyone rushes to judgement about eating something "unhealthy" then the forum becomes utterly useless because it exists to help people.  I eat a very healthy diet, very, and that includes all food groups including some items you wouldn't eat because you'd think them unhealthy.  Other people eat things I wouldn't touch if you paid me, but the aim of eating a healthy diet is balance and moderation.  Depriving people of foods they really love is unlikely to be sustainable.  I think it's extremely positive that members feel comfortable enough to talk about all their issues and all food types and think we'd be all the poorer if people thought they couldn't honestly talk about their diet without pretending to be super healthy, so long may it continue.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 31, 2017)

But what IS healthy, Hobie, given there is no such thing as an intrinsically 'healthy' food?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...5c2d24-ba52-11e5-829c-26ffb874a18d_story.html

Is a vitamin-rich smoothie, successfully bolused for, 'healthy' or 'unhealthy'?

Is a diet based on pork scratchings 'healthy' or 'unhealthy'?

It's about context, isn't it? 

Some people are able to eat food choices that you consider 'unhealthy' with no impact on their health. Others can't. It's a highly individual condition and after being heavily involved in 'carb wars' on other forums in the past, I still stick by my mantra of YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary) - in other words, give people a range of options and let them find what works for them. 

Mental health is the often-overlooked element of diabetes and I do wonder whether those who are made to feel morally defective for choosing one food which doesn't always deliver the best physical health result are the ones most likely to get diabetes burnout which then creates a vicious circle.


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2017)

I looked at several forums ( fora?) before deciding to join this one. On one of them, I found threads where it was obvious that nobody dared post anything other than perfect readings and perfect low carb diet. Not for me! I'd much rather feel comfortable, (as I do on here,) that I don't always get it right, and that I need to accommodate a diet I feel suits my particular body with my particular brand of diabetes, and with my favourite treats built in, without feeling I'm letting the diabetic brother/sisterhood down!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 31, 2017)

Apart from anything else, foods aren't alive (at least, it's to be hoped not!) and thus cannot be "healthy"; the correct term (where applicable) is "nutritious".



Robin said:


> I looked at several forums ( fora?) before deciding to join this one. On one of them, I found threads where it was obvious that nobody dared post anything other than perfect readings and perfect low carb diet. Not for me! I'd much rather feel comfortable, (as I do on here,) that I don't always get it right, and that I need to accommodate a diet I feel suits my particular body with my particular brand of diabetes, and with my favourite treats built in, without feeling I'm letting the diabetic brother/sisterhood down!



Those on that forum would do well to look at my sig.  It's a far too common attitude...


----------



## Ljc (Jan 31, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Apart from anything else, foods aren't alive (at least, it's to be hoped not!) and thus cannot be "healthy"; the correct term (where applicable) is "nutritious".
> Those on that forum would do well to look at my sig.  It's a far too common attitude...


I did sign up to that forum  after reading a few of those sorts of replies I joined here and never looked back. I like the fact I can post This idiot (me) has eaten a huge slice of cake and not get a verbal pasting for it.


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 31, 2017)

I wholeheartedly agree with Robin I do not follow the lchf diet because for me I know I could not sustain it and neither can I make myself have high fat as I have obviously been indoctrinated to believe that high fat is bad. Lol x I have however cut my carbohydrate consumption and eat to my meter so to speak if my meter says high after eating I avoid that food in future so far I can't eat breakfast cereal or porridge or rice and more without a hike in BG levels. 
I like being on this forum because I don't feel judged in anyway and I thank everyone for that x


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 31, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Apart from anything else, foods aren't alive (at least, it's to be hoped not!) and thus cannot be "healthy"; the correct term (where applicable) is "nutritious".
> 
> 
> 
> Those on that forum would do well to look at my sig.  It's a far too common attitude...


You've obviously never eaten live oysters or scallops then. Healthy/Nutritious we all know what is meant.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 31, 2017)

I will voice my opinion as I have a feeling this post is because of what I've been posting for a month and a half after being diagnosed I didn't touch anything apart from my meals and I was even scared to eat that, my DSN told me not to deny myself a bar of chocolate or a teacake etc as that would have a bad impact on me mentally and that I needed to adjust my life to fit these little treats in as if I didn't it would lead to me feeling very miserable etc so I may add a chocolate bar or a chocolate teacake into my menu once or twice a week, I allow for it and have 1 yorkshire pudding with tea rather than 2, I swap bread for something lower carb at lunch to have a bar of chocolate if I didn't do this I wouldn't be normal I adjust my insulin to cover it and keep an eye on my levels but now I wish I'd never said anything as I do feel like I'm being judged


----------



## Lilian (Jan 31, 2017)

I do not think we are here as school teachers or food police.    Yes we can advise people from the knowledge we gained and our own experiences but their lives are not our lives and if someone has eaten cereal for breakfast all their lives they might not be happy with someone saying, no definitely do not do that.    Surely it is better to guide them as to how they can choose the best cereal for themselves.     It is no good telling someone who has had toast and marmalade for breakfast every day that they should not have that without giving them some ideas as to what they can have.     One of the biggest questions people changing to a low carb diet ask is "what can I have for breakfast" as if one has to eat something different for breakfast.    Cereals for breakfast was a good marketing ploy by the cereal manufacturers.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with Robin I do not follow the lchf diet because for me I know I could not sustain it and neither can I make myself have high fat as I have obviously been indoctrinated to believe that high fat is bad. Lol x I have however cut my carbohydrate consumption and eat to my meter so to speak if my meter says high after eating I avoid that food in future so far I can't eat breakfast cereal or porridge or rice and more without a hike in BG levels.
> I like being on this forum because I don't feel judged in anyway and I thank everyone for that x


Im the same as you. I know that I could not stick to the LCHF way of doing things, been there tried that! So I stick to a lowish carb and low fat way of eating. I dont do ready meals of any kind, I prefer to cook everything from scratch.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz, I think the difference there is between type 1 and type 2.     It is easier for someone on insulin to just adjust their insulin.    Those who are not do not have this luxury.


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I will voice my opinion as I have a feeling this post is because of what I've been posting for a month and a half after being diagnosed I didn't touch anything apart from my meals and I was even scared to eat that, my DSN told me not to deny myself a bar of chocolate or a teacake etc as that would have a bad impact on me mentally and that I needed to adjust my life to fit these little treats in as if I didn't it would lead to me feeling very miserable etc so I may add a chocolate bar or a chocolate teacake into my menu once or twice a week, I allow for it and have 1 yorkshire pudding with tea rather than 2, I swap bread for something lower carb at lunch to have a bar of chocolate if I didn't do this I wouldn't be normal I adjust my insulin to cover it and keep an eye on my levels but now I wish I'd never said anything as I do feel like I'm being judged


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't feel like that love. I look forward to reading your posts and would not want you to stop posting. We are all but human and will all walk this journey in our own ways xxxx


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I will voice my opinion as I have a feeling this post is because of what I've been posting for a month and a half after being diagnosed I didn't touch anything apart from my meals and I was even scared to eat that, my DSN told me not to deny myself a bar of chocolate or a teacake etc as that would have a bad impact on me mentally and that I needed to adjust my life to fit these little treats in as if I didn't it would lead to me feeling very miserable etc so I may add a chocolate bar or a chocolate teacake into my menu once or twice a week, I allow for it and have 1 yorkshire pudding with tea rather than 2, I swap bread for something lower carb at lunch to have a bar of chocolate if I didn't do this I wouldn't be normal I adjust my insulin to cover it and keep an eye on my levels but now I wish I'd never said anything as I do feel like I'm being judged


Don't feel like that you are only just starting your journey. It is hard enough adjusting to a long term conditions. You have to adopt a life style that you can live with and we are all differnt. Not everything suits or works for everyone. I am sending you a cyber hug!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I will voice my opinion as I have a feeling this post is because of what I've been posting for a month and a half after being diagnosed I didn't touch anything apart from my meals and I was even scared to eat that, my DSN told me not to deny myself a bar of chocolate or a teacake etc as that would have a bad impact on me mentally and that I needed to adjust my life to fit these little treats in as if I didn't it would lead to me feeling very miserable etc so I may add a chocolate bar or a chocolate teacake into my menu once or twice a week, I allow for it and have 1 yorkshire pudding with tea rather than 2, I swap bread for something lower carb at lunch to have a bar of chocolate if I didn't do this I wouldn't be normal I adjust my insulin to cover it and keep an eye on my levels but now I wish I'd never said anything as I do feel like I'm being judged


Kaylz, dont feel like you are being judged (ive been the victim of this elsewhere) you are entitled to eat what you want. As long as you are covering it, whats the issue. If you want chocolate, you have your chocolate and dont worry about other peoples opinions. You have too look after yourself at the end of the day. As long as your DSN/gp/you are happy with your progress then dont worry about what anyone else thinks. Too many people are too quick to judge others on what they choose to do or say. As long as you are keeping your levels where they should be, then eat what you want and enjoy it. Dont let other peoples comments put you off. I still have the occasional treat (Im not on insulin, so do have to be a bit more careful) and enjoy them when I do. XXX


----------



## Ljc (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I will voice my opinion as I have a feeling this post is because of what I've been posting for a month and a half after being diagnosed I didn't touch anything apart from my meals and I was even scared to eat that, my DSN told me not to deny myself a bar of chocolate or a teacake etc as that would have a bad impact on me mentally and that I needed to adjust my life to fit these little treats in as if I didn't it would lead to me feeling very miserable etc so I may add a chocolate bar or a chocolate teacake into my menu once or twice a week, I allow for it and have 1 yorkshire pudding with tea rather than 2, I swap bread for something lower carb at lunch to have a bar of chocolate if I didn't do this I wouldn't be normal I adjust my insulin to cover it and keep an eye on my levels but now I wish I'd never said anything as I do feel like I'm being judged


Try not to worry this conversation crops up on here from time to time, your BG levels are fab you certainly don't need to lose any weight , you do eat healthy and just like most of us on here you have some treats which you are fully entitled to do.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I adjust my insulin to cover it and keep an eye on my levels but now I wish I'd never said anything as I do feel like I'm being judged


Don't think that @Kaylz! No way are you being judged! As you can see from the responses, we don't judge people on their food choices, just offer guidance when requested. Diabetes is such an individual condition that you have to find what suits you, and is sustainable long term. Also, it's a lot different when you get diagnosed as an adult and have established tastes to being diagnosed as a young child (as Hobie was). I was 49 when I got diagnosed and I still eat pretty much the same diet as before diagnosis - like you I adjust my insulin (and sometimes the timing of the injection) to suit what I want to eat. I'm perfectly healthy and perfectly content with my diet. Of course, you need to be aware of how things affect you and keep things in moderation, but that is true of everyone whether they have diabetes or not! 

You're doing a great job, and don't stop asking questions - your questions are probably ones that many others would like to hear the answers to so it's not just good to ask for your sake but for all those other people reading


----------



## khskel (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't low carb as my dodgy digestion doesn't react kindly to too much fat or protein. I've got to be a bit careful with veg too. You have to do what's best for you even if it might not be a text book diet.


----------



## pinksha (Jan 31, 2017)

I just wanted to add to this post, that by reading other people posts and experiences I have only just learnt, being in my 30th year of type 1, that basmati rice does not cause a rise at all in my levels.  Also, a spoon of cinnamon on my porridge in the winter keeps me level!   I don't know how to copy and paste but the person who says your mileage may vary, has hit the nail on the head. We all learn as we go along and I would hate anybody to think they can't post what they eat (or indeed don't eat).  We are all in this together, even if we deal with it differently.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 31, 2017)

Kaylz, please keep posting.  Everyone's views are important and you should be able to ask any questions on her. You never know when what you have asked will help someone else.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 31, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> If you go back in the History of posts there are a lot of foodstuff I would not touch with a barge pole. Eat healthy if you can !


Agreed, most of my food is made from scratch, hardly a packet of anything in the pantry now, mostly seasonings & oils (and dog food)


----------



## Gazman (Jan 31, 2017)

I did reduce my carbs but I tended to eat what I wanted in moderation.the only thing I totally cut was fizzy pop and sugar in tea(use to have lots of cups).No judgements here everybody has different outlooks on what's good or works for them.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 31, 2017)

We have been told by our consultant that as a T1 on a pump my daughter can pretty much eat what she likes as long as she boluses correctly for it.  My daughter always remembers the consultant saying "if you want doughnuts, eat doughnuts!"  Obviously she didn't mean every day, and we realise that this isn't a licence to stuff her face with McD's and sweets and cakes every day, that's not good for anyone, whether they have diabetes or not.  But the point is an occasional treat is allowed. In December we went to a local Christmas market and ended up eating platefuls of little pancakes covered in chocolate.  I had to completely guess the carbs and was expecting a massive spike after that, but amazingly she hardly rose at all - so it can be done!

@Kaylz - please don't feel disheartened because one person has disagreed with you, as you can see most of us can see nothing wrong with what you are posting - please do carry on!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 31, 2017)

For me it's about balance and moderation in everything which wouldn't be a bad thing for the wider population.  Yes, with T1 we can in theory eat whatever we want (the 'normal eating' in DAFNE) but in reality I think most of us have realised not to go too mad too often.  It doesn't mean however missing out on anything.  By necessity I've been watching my carbs for 30 years but it certainly doesn't mean I've missed out.  I don't follow a diet, I don't need to lose weight and never have had to.  The current fashion for LCHF doesn't interest me as I don't wish to eat a slab of lard for my breakfast 'to keep me sated until lunchtime'.  My porridge works just fine for that.  I have no issue with anyone who follows that type of diet I'm just sick of hearing about it as if it's the next best thing to sliced, er, almond bread.  Not everyone is interested in it but as someone said each to their own.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 31, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> A great deal of folk are posting a huge amount of posts about things that are not healthy for Diabetics.  Am I the only person to notice.  Have a look at the posts ?


With respect HOBIE, forum member can make up their own minds whether a snack/food/recipe is healthy for them or not. This is not a nanny state it may be very near to one but it hasn't quite got there yet


----------



## Ditto (Feb 1, 2017)

I eat lchf because it makes me feel good. I feel ill eating any other way. Testing is the thing, see what suits you and what doesn't and it has to be sustainable because it's for life. I don't have a sweet tooth but if somebody does then they have to accommodate it. I think it's good that they can. I wish I could accommodate fish, chips and mushy peas with a thickly slavered with butter chip buttie.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2017)

Can you imagine being 3yrs old & T1 ?  When younger I had all kinds of insulin lots. One injection a day & having to eat 50g of carb before school, 50g lunch time & 50g tea time.  To say I was sick to death of food was a severe under statement.   My mother could not get the carbs into me so every day I used to drink 6pt of milk. Strong  bones & teeth .  A tremendous amount of posts are about SUGAR.   That do so much damage ?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2017)

Lilian said:


> Kaylz, I think the difference there is between type 1 and type 2.     It is easier for someone on insulin to just adjust their insulin.    Those who are not do not have this luxury.


Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


No it is not always easy to go for walk , and it does not always go down, it can sometimes go up .


----------



## Lilian (Feb 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


If they can walk that is.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


Despite a long association with diabetes Hobie, you appear to know very little about the complexities of Type 2 diabetes


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


Does walking have something to do with the pancreas?  And why would the walking be easier for a T2?


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 1, 2017)

I am going to stick my neck out here and probably get some abuse for doing so, but what I will say is that I don't believe it is a competition as too which type of diabetes is worse. I have known people with all different types and none did I feel envious of !! I have nursed people with complications from having type two and they are not pretty ... I have nursed people with double amputations and people that had to have dialysis three times a week ...my own father was in denial of his type two and ended up in a coma before he passed away. This is why I find this forum so important because it is supportive of all types.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


Has anyone explained to you how injectable  insulin works @HOBIE ?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> I am going to stick my neck out here and probably get some abuse for doing so, but what I will say is that I don't believe it is a competition as too which type of diabetes is worse. I have known people with all different types and none did I feel envious of !! I have nursed people with complications from having type two and they are not pretty ... I have nursed people with double amputations and people that had to have dialysis three times a week ...my own father was in denial of his type two and ended up in a coma before he passed away. This is why I find this forum so important because it is supportive of all types.


You are absolutely right @Manda1. All types of diabetes bring their challenges and we are here to help everyone, whatever their circumstances. That's why it's called a support forum!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> ...and we are here to help everyone, whatever their circumstances. That's why it's called a support forum!


WHAT!  NO we're not we're  ... hang on! Hold it for ... Errr that's the other forum!  Quite right Notherner, we are here to help each other.  {* goes to my corner of the forum and sits on the couch quietly*}


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its mile easier for a T2 to go for a walk & burn of there chocolate cake , A T1 pancreas does not work at all yours might work 60% who knows ?


... Whereas a T1 has the benefit of injected insulin to help them deal with their food, not all T2s do, and the insulin their pancreases might still make isn't used properly by the body.  Neither type is easy to deal with, and it's very individual, we all have to find what works for us, which may be completely different from what works for others, and we will all make mistakes sometimes!  The point of this forum is to help each other, not criticise!

And by the way exercise does help your body to use insulin more efficiently, and therefore keep the blood sugars down, regardless of what type you are or where your insulin comes from.  Maybe you should try it sometime  I reckon that's why we didn't get a massive spike after the pancakes, because we were walking around and not sat on our bums at home


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 2, 2017)

Currently I have problems; my low kidney function (I started dialysis on the 24th) means that my body isn't clearing insulin the way it used to, so I have been taken off insulin for the time being; and I cannot go for a walk (I try to get in a bit of walking with my rolly when attending hospital, as this is the only chance I get) and although I have had an exercise bike since January 2015, I have nowhere to install it.  All I can do is hope that my hypers aren't too bad...

Please, let us get back to the "judge not, lest you be slapped about the head with a large trout" approach for which this forum is justly famed.


----------



## Lilian (Feb 2, 2017)

That's a rum piece of luck Robert.   I hope it all gets sorted for you without too much bother and things get back to normal soon.   I presume that is what they are trying to do, and that this is not a permanent situation.     I always thought one got slapped with a wet kipper, but then each to their own


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2017)

It's actually much more likely to happen if you catch a sturgeon, to be honest, both of you. 

They are extremely well-known for slapping the angler around their heads with a very wet back end and tail as they attempt to heft it aloft for the compulsory photo before releasing back into the swim!  (Still have the video running in my head of our sin on law's brother catching one when we were all on holiday on a lake in France nearly 10 years ago.  Frankly, we'd all have liked to be that fish, at the time ....)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 2, 2017)

It's all getting rather silly.  And now for something completely different.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Matt
A good chuckle.


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 3, 2017)

Hobie, please, put the shovel down.

Every form of diabetes sucks.

No form of diabetes is worse or better than another because they've all got bits that suck in varying proportions

Different people react to different foods differently

Different people judge successful diabetes management according to different criteria - for some it's all about the A1C, for others it's more about the quality of life, and everyone falls somewhere on the spectrum

Bearing in mind points 3 and 4, that means there's no one-size fits all dietary advice and that means that yes, some people will be eating things that you would never touch. That doesn't necessarily mean they're doing diabetes wrong.

We can always suggest alternative methods or diets to other people but they're always just suggestions. Unless that person is wildly letting their A1C run amok we've no right to judge and even then, instead of telling them 'you're doing it wrong', I'd hope that we'd all say "it looks like that's not working for you. This worked for me - maybe it might help you?"


----------



## stephknits (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm still none the wiser where all the references to eating sugar sugar sugar are on the forum - must have missed the 'who can drink the most coke competition'. 
DAFNE certainly advocates eating whatever you like and now that she is one of my BFFs, I have tended to follow her advice more.  I still think she is kidding herself if she wants to eat loads of carbs late in the evening every night - personally I can't be bothered with the hassle of wondering whether I guessed the carbs right and having lots of NovoRapid doing its thing when I want to go to sleep.  I still do have a pudding and all the rest on a night out, but for me, I would rather not do this on an average evening.  However, Dafne can do as she likes and I'll still support her every step of the way.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

stephknits said:


> I'm still none the wiser where all the references to eating sugar sugar sugar are on the forum - must have missed the 'who can drink the most coke competition'.
> DAFNE certainly advocates eating whatever you like and now that she is one of my BFFs, I have tended to follow her advice more.  I still think she is kidding herself if she wants to eat loads of carbs late in the evening every night - personally I can't be bothered with the hassle of wondering whether I guessed the carbs right and having lots of NovoRapid doing its thing when I want to go to sleep.  I still do have a pudding and all the rest on a night out, but for me, I would rather not do this on an average evening.  However, Dafne can do as she likes and I'll still support her every step of the way.


Nope no missed coke competition, just missed my seemingly offensive posts about chocolate, Mcvities biscuits and whatever else I might have mentioned that was bad  x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Nope no missed coke competition, just missed my seemingly offensive posts about chocolate, Mcvities biscuits and whatever else I might have mentioned that was bad  x


Not offensive in the slightest, @Kaylz - keep 'em coming! 

@DeusXM - excellent post!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Nope no missed coke competition, just missed my seemingly offensive posts about chocolate, Mcvities biscuits and whatever else I might have mentioned that was bad  x


Take no notice, or if feeling generous feel sorry for @HOBIE having a bee in his bonnet and a pain in his at*se must be extremely painful.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm going to close this thread now as it's leading nowhere. There have been some excellent posts explaining why the original assertion is invalid, but not being heeded or understood, and probably never will be.


----------

